# Controversial Thread



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Since the other one about religion was locked, I figured I'd start the next, even more controversial, thread.


Spiny eels are da best type of fish, mayne. Although all are very similarly shaped, they come in a variety of sizes and colors. Now, I'm not going to sit up here and preach about why they're the best. After all, we'll all find out the truth on that judgment day in front of the pearly air bubbler of the LFS.



Discuss.

edit: woot, 1700 posts.
Double Edit: Wow, 1699 threads. Almost the 1700th thread as well. Wouldn't that be crazy.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I love spiney eels, I have two in my discus tank that has rummy nose tetras and cardinal tetras in it, the eels never have tried to eat any one them, they prefer the bloodworms lol


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Ooooooh so very controversial, the feds will be all over this one.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Eels are cool, but I think loaches are cooler.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Your loaches are wannabe spiney eels, trying to be all elongated and stuff.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I think senegal bichirs are the best!!!
Shev I notice your camouflaged typing as well!!


----------

